# NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA JUNE 2, 2013



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

SAVE THE DATE. ALWAYS A BAD ASS SHOW


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

REAL CLASSICS C.C. WILL SHOW SUPPORT!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Show and hop!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down again in Santa Barbara....


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

ROLLERZ ONLY central coast CC will be there


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

HOODRCH said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY central coast CC will be there


Strictly Ridin CC n tha House again... 3rd Str8 year!!!


----------



## Black '83 (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:ALLFORONEOTE=strictly ricc;16278055]Strictly Ridin CC n tha House again... 3rd Str8 year!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## mannyn1964 (Jul 23, 2012)

Vendors?


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Majestics san diego will b there..


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

mannyn1964 said:


> Vendors?


More info Danny 805 680 6339 or Juan 805 448 4580 :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT4NL :thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## NofacE Shadowmen (Jan 5, 2013)

I would like you to consider my noise at your show www.reverbnation.com/NofacEShadowmen My solo Keyboard sounds are Funky...music to ride too.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

El Socio 8005 said:


> More info Danny 805 680 6339 or Juan 805 448 4580 :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Andys 65 (Jul 29, 2009)

What's up Danny, REALITY CAR CLUB will be there save our side going to try and have the ragtop ready. Tell the club whats up see you soon.


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Andys 65 said:


> What's up Danny, REALITY CAR CLUB will be there save our side going to try and have the ragtop ready. Tell the club whats up see you soon.


:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

*MAKING RESERVATIONS THIS WEEK!!!....LOVE THE TOWN, LOVE LA GENTE, AND LOVE THE SHOW!! ​*


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

ONE LIFE CC AND VIEJITOS CC SFV WILL BE HEADING OUT TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM NITE LIFE


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> ONE LIFE CC AND VIEJITOS CC SFV WILL BE HEADING OUT TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM NITE LIFE


:h5:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

CHEVROLET CC comeing thru to support the homies from 805...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Stylistics Los Angeles will be there


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Show and hop!:thumbsup:


SIERRA MIST WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


SHY BOY said:


> SIERRA MIST WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> ONE LIFE CC AND VIEJITOS CC SFV WILL BE HEADING OUT TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM NITE LIFE





SHY BOY said:


> SIERRA MIST WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


What they Said^^^^^^^  LOL


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Nite Life meeting as we speak. Ttmft!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREET STYLE CC LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BUMP!!


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T:thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

:wave:Whats up Nite Life......Hope all is well!!! Ya know we will be there


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Doing good getting everything ready to put on a good show for everyone


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

TOUCH OF STYLE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT....:yes:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Doing good getting everything ready to put on a good show for everyone


Your club ALWAYS puts on a good how for everyone.


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BUMP...


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

BUMP,,,,,,, FOR THE BEST SHOW OF THE YEAR!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Barba said:


> BUMP,,,,,,, FOR THE BEST SHOW OF THE YEAR!!!



Yes sirrrr....


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

We will be ready for this good show


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Robert =woody65= said:


> We will be ready for this good show


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## MidWestSnowWhyte (Jan 16, 2013)

get me a flyer and ill promote it to the guys :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T:thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Barba said:


> :wave:Whats up Nite Life......Hope all is well!!! Ya know we will be there


Was up Jose, How are you? Lets us know what you guys are going to need for the show !!! Thank you for you support!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Gabino Barrera said:


> Was up Jose, How are you? Lets us know what you guys are going to need for the show !!! Thank you for you support!!


*If i had to pick one show a year .....*.It would be this one:h5: *HANDS DOWN*


----------



## Rudyslow (Oct 25, 2012)

Illustrious Orange County will b in da house.


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Rudyslow said:


> Illustrious Orange County will b in da house.


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

so what da hop paying this year i need more cash;;dpr;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> so what da hop paying this year i need more cash;;dpr;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


Hop info coming soon


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

CJAY said:


> TTT!!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo


Wazz,up cholo


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Aztec Image c.c. Bakersfield will be there to support


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Bird said:


> ttt


 wass up Bird..


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Vm0m0 said:


> wass up Bird..


Whats up Danny, How you been? You gonna be at Nite Life? Hope to see you there!! Always a good show


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Sup Danny, do you have a pic of that flyer? :h5:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Barba said:


> Sup Danny, do you have a pic of that flyer? :h5:


Thier working on it will post it up ASAP thanx again :thumbsup:


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

_PLEBEZ CC...... Ahi presente!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Wazz,up cholo




:thumbsup: See you in June


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

fantamonte said:


> _PLEBEZ CC...... Ahi presente!!! :thumbsup:_



X2


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Thier working on it will post it up ASAP thanx again :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Good show and good pep:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

BIG PANDULCE said:


> View attachment 599127


:thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

A class act show by a class act club...I'm glad to be part of it...:thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

AZTEC IMAGE cc Bakersfield will b in the house


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

:h5: SUP FELLAS....


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Barba said:


> :h5: SUP FELLAS....


:worship:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Barba said:


> :h5: SUP FELLAS....





El Socio 8005 said:


> :worship:


 X64


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5::thumbsup:


Barba said:


> :h5: SUP FELLAS....


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Barba said:


> :h5: SUP FELLAS....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT was up shy


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

El Socio 8005 said:


> TTT was up shy


qvo Compa,how's everything on ur side of the hood??


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


kbron82 said:


> ttt


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Bump


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

SHY BOY said:


> qvo Compa,how's everything on ur side of the hood??


 Everything is Kew just Chillin waiting for da season to start off


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Everything is Kew just Chillin waiting for da season to start off


thats right homie,u coming out to play next month??


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

SHY BOY said:


> thats right homie,u coming out to play next month??


If my car isn't taken apart :x:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

El Socio 8005 said:


> If my car isn't taken apart :x:


:thumbsup: eso es todo compa!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Its going down...


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Its going down...


TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ese Gabino Barrera, I'm waiting for your call ese...


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Ese Gabino Barrera, I'm waiting for your call ese...


. I called you twice DJ CHOLO HIT ME UP


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Barba said:


> *MAKING RESERVATIONS THIS WEEK!!!....LOVE THE TOWN, LOVE LA GENTE, AND LOVE THE SHOW!! ​*[/QUOTE
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Flyer coming soon:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

STTMFT.


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Flyer coming soon:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gabino Barrera said:


> . I called you twice DJ CHOLO HIT ME UP



When foo. You never left a message... Pm me your number


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT LATIN LUXURY FAMILY IS ROLLING OUT THERE FOR A GOOD SHOW!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

post da winner of the double pump radical hop last year


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT LATIN LUXURY FAMILY IS ROLLING OUT THERE FOR A GOOD SHOW!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Barba said:


> BUMP,,,,,,, FOR THE BEST SHOW OF THE YEAR!!!


ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> post da winner of the double pump radical hop last year


Here u go AL


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

STTMFT NITE LIFE CC DOING THE DAMM THING YEAR AFTER YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

I need a few spots for Stylistics inc


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Robert =woody65= said:


> I need a few spots for Stylistics inc


We should have pre reg forms ready very soon. If any one needs hotels info call Danny 805 680 6339 or Juan 805 448 4580


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

El Socio 8005 said:


> We should have pre reg forms ready very soon. If any one needs hotels info call Danny 805 680 6339 or Juan 805 448 4580


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Cruel Intentions will be in the house:thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

CPT BOY said:


> Cruel Intentions will be in the house:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW!!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

CPT BOY said:


> Cruel Intentions will be in the house:thumbsup:


ill see you there bro


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

El Socio 8005 said:


> We should have pre reg forms ready very soon. If any one needs hotels info call Danny 805 680 6339 or Juan 805 448 4580


cant miss this show:no:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> BUMP!!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Pre Reg forms please call: 
Danny @ 805 680-6339 or 
Juan @ 805 448-4580 
Thank you


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

TtT


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Always A Good Show


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

We will be there again this year...:thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHATO (Jul 14, 2007)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

AZTEC IMAGE cc from Bakersfield will be there to support your show..


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

One of the Best Shows of the year!!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


CHATO said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## BABYLINC (Sep 1, 2011)

TTT HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE HERE SAVE THE DATE:thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:wave::wave:


BABYLINC said:


> TTT HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE HERE SAVE THE DATE:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Here u go AL
> View attachment 605044


come serve me fools...dpr


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


> come serve me fools...dpr


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5::h5:


76 Glass said:


> AZTEC IMAGE cc from Bakersfield will be there to support your show..


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5:


Gabino Barrera said:


> Pre Reg forms please call:
> Danny @ 805 680-6339 or
> Juan @ 805 448-4580
> Thank you


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


SHY BOY said:


> Bump


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

:wave: sup Fellas....Saludos a Todos


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Was up Jose, how are you doing? Hope all is well !! The car is looking good !!! Will it be ready for June ?


Barba said:


> :wave: sup Fellas....Saludos a Todos


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Gabino Barrera said:


> Was up Jose, how are you doing? Hope all is well !! The car is looking good !!! Will it be ready for June ?


ide love to debut it at your show :h5: im trying.....we will see...if not i will take another bucket.....lol


----------



## Chiques-OG (Aug 17, 2006)

Great Show! BaddAss rides,Cool People,Hot Chicks and COLD BEER.:yes:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Barba said:


> ide love to debut it at your show :h5: im trying.....we will see...if not i will take another bucket.....lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Bird said:


> :thumbsup:


SUP BIRD....HOPE ALL IS WELL!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5:


Robert =woody65= said:


> Bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Barba said:


> SUP BIRD....HOPE ALL IS WELL!!!


Whats up Jose!! All is good! I know it is for you too building that beautifull 59!! Very nice build!! Cant wait to see it! Already looks like its gonna hurt some feelings in the original class! Can I be next in line after Smiley to be Adopted?


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Bird said:


> Whats up Jose!! All is good! I know it is for you too building that beautifull 59!! Very nice build!! Cant wait to see it! Already looks like its gonna hurt some feelings in the original class! Can I be next in line after Smiley to be Adopted?


:h5: no problem...and thanks..


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## BABYLINC (Sep 1, 2011)

Does any one need any preregistration forms let me know I can email them 
To you or mail you some


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


BABYLINC said:


> Does any one need any preregistration forms let me know I can email them
> To you or mail you some


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

BABYLINC said:


> Does any one need any preregistration forms let me know I can email them
> To you or mail you some


Email me a pre reg. send it to
[email protected] 
thanks CHEVROLET CC will definitely be there...


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you !!!! We will get you the registration froms in the next few days !!!::thumbsup:


JOHN818 said:


> Email me a pre reg. send it to
> [email protected]
> thanks CHEVROLET CC will definitely be there...


----------



## BABYLINC (Sep 1, 2011)

Gabino Barrera said:


> Thank you !!!! We will get you the registration froms in the next few days !!!::thumbsup:


Already got him one


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the pre reg. see you guys there.


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5::h5:


JOHN818 said:


> Thanks for the pre reg. see you guys there.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5:


Bird said:


> ttt


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

No need to pre reg hope to see you guys there. . .:thumbsup:


----------



## BABYLINC (Sep 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


BABYLINC said:


> Ttt


----------



## BABYLINC (Sep 1, 2011)

Gabino Barrera said:


> :thumbsup:


Ttmft homeboy


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

EXCLUSIVES ONLY cc will be there to support nite life cc.:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BUMP!!


----------



## BABYLINC (Sep 1, 2011)

regal13 said:


> EXCLUSIVES ONLY cc will be there to support nite life cc.:thumbsup:


Do you guys need any prereg apps


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

BABYLINC said:


> Do you guys need any prereg apps


I got the pre reg form from danny today:thumbsup:


----------



## BABYLINC (Sep 1, 2011)

regal13 said:


> I got the pre reg form from danny today:thumbsup:


Ok thanks


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

BABYLINC said:


> Ok thanks


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Barba said:


> *MAKING RESERVATIONS THIS WEEK!!!....LOVE THE TOWN, LOVE LA GENTE, AND LOVE THE SHOW!! ​*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BABYLINC (Sep 1, 2011)

Bird said:


> ttt


Thanks bird
TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5::h5::h5:


Bird said:


> ttt





BABYLINC said:


> Thanks bird
> TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

BABYLINC said:


> Thanks bird
> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5:


Bird said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

We will be there again this year...good show....:wave:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


chewie said:


> We will be there again this year...good show....:wave:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Robert =woody65= said:


> Bump[/QUOTE:h5:]


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Bird said:


> ttt


----------



## BABYLINC (Sep 1, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BABYLINC (Sep 1, 2011)

QUE ONDA VATO COMO ANDAMOS OJALA TODO BIEN 
QUE LES MANDO UNOS PRE-REG O QUE


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5:


Vm0m0 said:


> ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Gabino Barrera said:


> View attachment 623507


CANT WAIT


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

IM, TRYING....IM TRYING.....


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Jose looking really really good!! Can't wait to see it ::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Barba said:


> IM, TRYING....IM TRYING.....


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5::h5:


Bird said:


> ttt


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

Monday morning bump!!!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


BENNYHILLS95 said:


> Monday morning bump!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Ttt!!!


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Cruel Intentions will be there


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


CPT BOY said:


> Cruel Intentions will be there





Robert =woody65= said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ttt good show


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

im gonna try to go this year


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

What up Benny you know premier will be there


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BUMP BUMP!!!  can't wait for the road trip!!!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5::h5:


StreetStyleL.A said:


> BUMP BUMP!!!  can't wait for the road trip!!!


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

Clasique Touch S.P will b there


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

We be ready for the show:biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Robert =woody65= said:


> We be ready for the show:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT... Morning bump


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Gabino Barrera said:


> :thumbsup:





Bird said:


> ttt





sjcruiser66 said:


> TTT





ray-13 said:


> TTT... Morning bump


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin: STTMFT...


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

Does anyone have a number of transporter? Looking to get 3 cars from LA to Santa Barbara and back.


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


SHY BOY said:


> uffin: STTMFT...


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Back to the top


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


sjcruiser66 said:


> TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5:


Robert =woody65= said:


> Back to the top


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

*T T T *


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

its going to be my first time at this show. cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Shortdog93 said:


> its going to be my first time at this show. cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

See you at your show..


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


CJAY said:


> TTT!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

It's gonna be another good show


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T T T


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5:


jrrl said:


> It's gonna be another good show





OG 61 said:


> T T T





Robert =woody65= said:


>


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

PAY OUT FOR HOP;;;ANY RULES


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

They will be up by the end of the week!!! 



DIPN714 said:


> PAY OUT FOR HOP;;;ANY RULES


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## Rudyslow (Oct 25, 2012)

BABYLINC said:


> Does any one need any preregistration forms let me know I can email them
> To you or mail you some


Can send me a preregistration to
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Gabino Barrera said:


> :h5:


cant Wait


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you !!! Sent 
:thumbsup:


Rudyslow said:


> Can send me a preregistration to
> [email protected]
> Thanks


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Robert =woody65= said:


> cant Wait


----------



## CHATO (Jul 14, 2007)

*TTT uffin:*


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTT! Hit me up for prereg!!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5:


CHATO said:


> *TTT uffin:*





lowridergirl_805 said:


> TTT! Hit me up for prereg!!


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

Let's do this!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

BALLS THAT JINGLE said:


> Let's do this!!!


:wave:
TTT!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump for a Bad Ass show


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5: 


Bird said:


> ttt





64Rag said:


> ttt





Robert =woody65= said:


> Bump for a Bad Ass show





Robert =woody65= said:


> TTT


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

Robert =woody65= said:


> Bump for a Bad Ass show


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5:


BENNYHILLS95 said:


> :thumbsup:





Bird said:


> ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

SEE EVERYBODY THERE...LAST YEAR WE HAD A COOl TIME...:h5:
:wave:







:wave:


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CHATO (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T 


T 

T


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


chewie said:


> SEE EVERYBODY THERE...LAST YEAR WE HAD A COOl TIME...:h5:
> :wave:
> 
> 
> ...





sjcruiser66 said:


> TTT





NEFF-U said:


> Ttt





OG 61 said:


> T
> 
> 
> T
> ...





Robert =woody65= said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

TTT:boink:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5:


76 Glass said:


> TTT


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


CJAY said:


> TTT!!!





kbron82 said:


> TTT





BALLS THAT JINGLE said:


> Ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CHATO (Jul 14, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

Lets do this!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;GET READY;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

BALLS THAT JINGLE said:


> Lets do this!!!!


:wave::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

BENNYHILLS95 said:


> TTT:boink:



:wave::wave:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


85CandyCutyy said:


> :wave::wave:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5::h5:


StreetStyleL.A said:


> TTMFT


----------



## CHATO (Jul 14, 2007)

*BUMP :yes:*


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

PRE REGISTRATIONS ARE ROLLIN IN .:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


BENNYHILLS95 said:


> PRE REGISTRATIONS ARE ROLLIN IN .:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





Robert =woody65= said:


> :thumbsup:





sjcruiser66 said:


> TTT





Bird said:


> ttt


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


CJAY said:


> View attachment 640918


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

MORNING BUMP!!! STREETSTYLE CC
WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CHATO (Jul 14, 2007)

uffin: TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

*Can someone send me a link to get the pre-registration. *


----------



## Mr_Serna (Sep 1, 2012)

*Cant wait for this show...... TTT*


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

TTT Its going down!!!!:yes:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

USO WILL BE THERE...:thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Sent a private message Thank you 


MIGGE_LOW said:


> *Can someone send me a link to get the pre-registration. *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


OGUSO805 said:


> View attachment 642963
> 
> USO WILL BE THERE...:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

MIGGE_LOW said:


> *Can someone send me a link to get the pre-registration. *


 *X2*


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Best Of Show Magazine will be in the house on June 2nd


----------



## mrJunebug1962 (Oct 19, 2010)

Delegation Los Angeles would like to Pre reg when is the dead line??


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

The last day for pre-reg is 05-25-2013
If you need a pre-reg form hit me up 805 448-4580 thank you!!!


mrJunebug1962 said:


> Delegation Los Angeles would like to Pre reg when is the dead line??


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


mrJunebug1962 said:


> Delegation Los Angeles would like to Pre reg when is the dead line??





Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Gabino Barrera said:


> The last day for pre-reg is 05-25-2013
> If you need a pre-reg form hit me up 805 448-4580 thank you!!!


Voicemail Left..


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CHATO (Jul 14, 2007)

ARRIVA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrJunebug1962 (Oct 19, 2010)

Gabino Barrera said:


> The last day for pre-reg is 05-25-2013
> If you need a pre-reg form hit me up 805 448-4580 thank you!!!


Thanks bro good lookin..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Gabino Barrera said:


> The last day for pre-reg is 05-25-2013
> If you need a pre-reg form hit me up 805 448-4580 thank you!!!


I Left You A Voice Mail and Got No Call Back,Are You Guys Done Taking Registrations?


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Richiecool69elka said:


> I Left You A Voice Mail and Got No Call Back,Are You Guys Done Taking Registrations?


no were still accepting them do u need one I can email to u right now


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

MIGGE_LOW said:


> *Can someone send me a link to get the pre-registration. *


*X3*


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *X3*


we can email it to u just give me ur emial address


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Sent to you already ready. If any problems please call 805 4484580 thank you


OGDinoe1 said:


> *X3*


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Pre-Registration deadline fast approaching (05-25-13) please hit me up 805 448-4580 ASAP for Pre-Reg forms 
Thank you for the support !!


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

Gabino Barrera said:


> Pre-Registration deadline fast approaching (05-25-13) please hit me up 805 448-4580 ASAP for Pre-Reg forms
> Thank you for the support !!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Augie.Majestics (Nov 26, 2012)

CAN I GET A PRE REG FORM EMAILED TO ME TOO!, im coming in from AZ


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Was up homie can you give me a call to get your info thank you 
805 448-4580


Augie.Majestics said:


> CAN I GET A PRE REG FORM EMAILED TO ME TOO!, im coming in from AZ


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT get your pre reg in u don't wanna miss out!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

El Socio 8005 said:


> no were still accepting them do u need one I can email to u right now


Can I get a Number to call You.I called that other one and No One ever called Me Back.Theres 13 of Us and We would Like to Register ASAP.Thanks..PM Me Number If You Want..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Gabino Barrera said:


> Was up homie can you give me a call to get your info thank you
> 805 448-4580


You dont even return messages.


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Can I get a Number to call You.I called that other one and No One ever called Me Back.Theres 13 of Us and We would Like to Register ASAP.Thanks..PM Me Number If You Want..


I just send u a pm homie with my number


----------



## Chiques-OG (Aug 17, 2006)

Can you post a pre reg form on here for us to copy? or do you prefer to E-mail to us?. My


El Socio 8005 said:


> TTT get your pre reg in u don't wanna miss out!


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*~TTMFT~*


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Chiques-OG said:


> Can you post a pre reg form on here for us to copy? or do you prefer to E-mail to us?. My


I can email it to u just pm ur email homie


----------



## Chiques-OG (Aug 17, 2006)

Done Thanks.


El Socio 8005 said:


> I can email it to u just pm ur email homie


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Chiques-OG said:


> Done Thanks.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

TTT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

click and print :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


El Socio 8005 said:


> View attachment 645737





BALLS THAT JINGLE said:


> View attachment 645739
> 
> click and print :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTMFT!


----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)

El Socio 8005 said:


> View attachment 645737


good job guys! TTT!


----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)

BALLS THAT JINGLE said:


> View attachment 645739
> 
> click and print :thumbsup:


Good Job Guys! TTT!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

strictly ricc said:


> Strictly Ridin CC n tha House again... 3rd Str8 year!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

*TTT..!!! 805:thumbsup:*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Sup Fellas :wave:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Barba said:


> Sup Fellas :wave:


how u doing mr barba


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Good morning Jose, Hope all is well. Is the 59 going to make it?


Barba said:


> Sup Fellas :wave:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## CHATO (Jul 14, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5:


CHATO said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


CJAY said:


> TTT!!!





rolldawg213 said:


> TTMFT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5:


Bird said:


> ttt





Barba said:


> :wave:





Robert =woody65= said:


> Bump





El Socio 8005 said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Gabino Barrera said:


> Good morning Jose, Hope all is well. Is the 59 going to make it?


no, still working on it....thinking of bringing the 61....hope all is well!! see you fellas there!!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Barba said:


> no, still working on it....thinking of bringing the 61....hope all is well!! see you fellas there!!


everything is good. Whatever car u bring their all beautiful so thanx again


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

El Socio 8005 said:


> everything is good. Whatever car u bring their all beautiful so thanx again


Thank you!! were looking forward in having a good time as always!!


----------



## Premium Sportway (Oct 26, 2011)

Premium Sportway will be there with tires to sell.

For those that want to pick up a set, send us a PM so we can set aside some for you. If you end up not wanting them, thats not a problem, as they will sell out for sure. But right now we need to get an idea of how many to bring, as inventory is pretty low. There is another shipment arriving in less than two months, so if you dont get some now, you can get in on the next run.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Premium Sportway said:


> Premium Sportway will be there with tires to sell.
> 
> For those that want to pick up a set, send us a PM so we can set aside some for you. If you end up not wanting them, thats not a problem, as they will sell out for sure. But right now we need to get an idea of how many to bring, as inventory is pretty low. There is another shipment arriving in less than two months, so if you dont get some now, you can get in on the next run.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Get those pre reg in shows almost here!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Barba said:


> Thank you!! were looking forward in having a good time as always!!





Robert =woody65= said:


> :thumbsup:





El Socio 8005 said:


> Get those pre reg in shows almost here!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## Premium Sportway (Oct 26, 2011)

We are at capacity for those that want a set put aside. we are not taking anymore requests for tires to be brought to the show!


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

STTMFT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

SHY BOY said:


> STTMFT


what up shy


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Get those pre reg in shows almost here!


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

The IMPERIALS 209 Legend will be there. coming from fresno


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

the209legend said:


> The IMPERIALS 209 Legend will be there. coming from fresno


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


CPT BOY said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

dont forget to pre reg and avoid the line!


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Best of show magazine will be there on the 2nd covering your show


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5:


OG 61 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Bird said:


> ttt


:h5:



El Socio 8005 said:


> TTT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

its going down june 2!


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

El Socio 8005 said:


> View attachment 649103
> 
> 
> its going down june 2!


:thumbsup:uffin::nicoderm:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


JROCK said:


> :thumbsup:uffin::nicoderm:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

CPT BOY said:


> :nicoderm:


 :h5:


----------



## Movin' Violation (Jun 9, 2011)

Movin' Violation will be there with the hottest lowrider gear around for men and women. Stop by and check us out!


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

Sent out our pre-reg. today !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

Central coast ROLLERZ ONLY will be there


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

HOODRCH said:


> Central coast ROLLERZ ONLY will be there


:h5:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

fantamonte said:


> Sent out our pre-reg. today !!! :thumbsup:


 thanx homie plebez always showing support


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

EXCLUSIVES only cc will be there we just sent in our pre reg. Good show.


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

regal13 said:


> EXCLUSIVES only cc will be there we just sent in our pre reg. Good show.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

Its about to go down Jun. 2 Lets do this!!!!!!


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

BALLS THAT JINGLE said:


> Its about to go down Jun. 2 Lets do this!!!!!!


IF YOUR NOT AT THIS SHOW YOUR MISSING OUT!!! ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW...:worship:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5:


regal13 said:


> EXCLUSIVES only cc will be there we just sent in our pre reg. Good show.





OGUSO805 said:


> IF YOUR NOT AT THIS SHOW YOUR MISSING OUT!!! ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW...:worship:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


HOODRCH said:


> Central coast ROLLERZ ONLY will be there


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SSCHEVYMAN (Nov 26, 2009)

SEE YOU GUYS NEXT WEEKEND.LOVE THAT SHOW AND HAVE A GREAT TIME SEEING ALL THE PEOPLE I KNOW.


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

See you next week!!! thank you for the support!!


SSCHEVYMAN said:


> SEE YOU GUYS NEXT WEEKEND.LOVE THAT SHOW AND HAVE A GREAT TIME SEEING ALL THE PEOPLE I KNOW.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:around:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

perfect car show weather


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

BALLS THAT JINGLE said:


> Its about to go down Jun. 2 Lets do this!!!!!!


What Times Move in Sunday...??  You guys will be there 5am Right...!!! Bien Crudos...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

85CandyCutyy said:


> What Times Move in Sunday...??  You guys will be there 5am Right...!!! Bien Crudos...:rofl::rofl:


Will be crudos or drunk still lol :barf: I think its 6 but will be their early :thumbsup: ur car done?


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Will be crudos or drunk still lol :barf: I think its 6 but will be their early :thumbsup: ur car done?


Ohh Yesss... Took long enough but came out kooo... A LAS 6am nos vemos... :x::roflmao:Save us Some kooo spots foe 3 rides por-fa..


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :around:





85CandyCutyy said:


> Ohh Yesss... Took long enough but came out kooo... A LAS 6am nos vemos... :x::roflmao:Save us Some kooo spots foe 3 rides por-fa..


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

85CandyCutyy said:


> Ohh Yesss... Took long enough but came out kooo... A LAS 6am nos vemos... :x::roflmao:Save us Some kooo spots foe 3 rides por-fa..


looks really good!


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

El Socio 8005 said:


> looks really good!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::boink:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*LA GENTE WILL BE THERE*:thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

rolldawg213 said:


> *LA GENTE WILL BE THERE*:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

ONE WEEK AWAY!!!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

One more bump fo the Bad Ass show


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Robert =woody65= said:


> One more bump fo the Bad Ass show


thanx homie its going to be a good show!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

whats up fellas.....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

GTG will be in the house, not showing this year, but coming up to enjoy the show!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

G2G_Al said:


> GTG will be in the house, not showing this year, but coming up to enjoy the show!


thanx for the support


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Was up Jose !!!


Barba said:


> whats up fellas.....


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:
Thank you to everyone for the support !!!


G2G_Al said:


> GTG will be in the house, not showing this year, but coming up to enjoy the show!





Barba said:


> whats up fellas.....





Robert =woody65= said:


> One more bump fo the Bad Ass show





KURSED1 said:


> ONE WEEK AWAY!!!!!





Bird said:


> ttt





rolldawg213 said:


> *LA GENTE WILL BE THERE*:thumbsup:





Gabino Barrera said:


> Was up Jose !!!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Barba said:


> whats up fellas.....









:boink:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

El Socio 8005 said:


> View attachment 651035
> :boink:


mmmmmmmmm


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


CJAY said:


> TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

El Socio 8005 said:


> what up shy


what up Homie, u guys ready for this Sunday o ke??


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

SHY BOY said:


> what up Homie, u guys ready for this Sunday o ke??


yea were ready its gonna be a good ass show homie weather is suppose to be perfect!:boink:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Low life hydraulics will be in the house!


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

El Socio 8005 said:


> yea were ready its gonna be a good ass show homie weather is suppose to be perfect!:boink:


 :thumbsup: I'm still pushing to get Sierra Mist ready to make it out there to support


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

lowlifehydraulics said:


> Low life hydraulics will be in the house!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ontario classics is all ready to roll. Looking forward to this show.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*cookiez productionz will be in the house to show support to the homies:thumbsup:*


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanx for for the support everyone


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


lowlifehydraulics said:


> Low life hydraulics will be in the house!


Are you alone 


SHY BOY said:


> :thumbsup: I'm still pushing to get Sierra Mist ready to make it out there to support





ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Ontario classics is all ready to roll. Looking forward to this show.





66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 651661
> 
> *cookiez productionz will be in the house to show support to the homies:thumbsup:*


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


lowlifehydraulics said:


> Low life hydraulics will be in the house!


Are you alone 


SHY BOY said:


> :thumbsup: I'm still pushing to get Sierra Mist ready to make it out there to support





ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Ontario classics is all ready to roll. Looking forward to this show.





66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 651661
> 
> *cookiez productionz will be in the house to show support to the homies:thumbsup:*


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

TtT for this show!


----------



## JDunique805 (Aug 18, 2012)

LiL Guero will out there to support...


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5:See you guys sunday!!


fantamonte said:


> TtT for this show!





JDunique805 said:


> LiL Guero will out there to support...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

JUST A FEW MORE DAYS.:thumbsup:


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

AZTEC IMAGE Bakersfield cc. Will b in the house


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

Just a few more days.... PLEBEZ C.C. will be there..... TTT... for a bad ass show, for many years.


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanx for the support everyone this show is gonna be really good!


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

lowlifehydraulics said:


> Low life hydraulics will be in the house!


TTT


----------



## Pescos Inc. (Aug 14, 2009)

Barba said:


> whats up fellas.....


IF Jose Barba is going it will definitely be a badass show.


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:run:


----------



## 88 Spokes (Jun 25, 2012)

It's on


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Almost homie 2 days left !!! 


CPT BOY said:


> :run:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you !!!:thumbsup:


88 Spokes said:


> It's on


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Pescos Inc. said:


> IF Jose Barba is going it will definitely be a badass show.


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

:run: TTT


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

What up Benny some of the guys left to day and some are leaving tomarrow see you up there loco .looking forward to having a good time In SB


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


japos 84 said:


> :thumbsup:





Bird said:


> ttt





El Socio 8005 said:


> :run: TTT





chosen one said:


> What up Benny some of the guys left to day and some are leaving tomarrow see you up there loco .looking forward to having a good time In SB


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Was up Rob !![
Talk to Jose, He left already.He is going to hit me up when he is in town!! 
QUOTE=chosen one;16689687]What up Benny some of the guys left to day and some are leaving tomarrow see you up there loco .looking forward to having a good time In SB[/QUOTE]


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

ANY HOTEL INFO


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry, but the Solitos show at La Mirada high School has been cancelled. 



Excuse the interuption of the thread. We just want to make sure that the word gets out to as many people as possible.


----------



## Pescos Inc. (Aug 14, 2009)

CPT BOY said:


> :run:



Are we going to see Cruel Intentions there??


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Pescos Inc. said:


> Are we going to see Cruel Intentions there??


 :boink:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

Gabino Barrera said:


> Was up Rob !![
> Talk to Jose, He left already.He is going to hit me up when he is in town!!
> QUOTE=chosen one;16689687]What up Benny some of the guys left to day and some are leaving tomarrow see you up there loco .looking forward to having a good time In SB


[/QUOTE]

What up loco yea Jose up there already give him a call.I will see you up there Saturday morning .let's get this party started LOL


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ontario classics is all set to roll . Looking forward to this show.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Saco motors $ 90 bucks (818) 772-6623 custom motoring facebook instagram :thumbsup: vias ,master card, discover paypal [email protected]


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT we got our rooms looking forward to a goodtime!


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

What's the address to this show..????


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Earl Warren Showgrounds in Santa Barbara, you can google the address.
Take 101N exit Las Positas And the exit will lead you right in to the parking lot.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry, but the Solitos show at La Mirada high School has been cancelled. 



Excuse the interuption of the thread. We just want to make sure that the word gets out to as many people as possible.


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

fons said:


> What's the address to this show..????


3400 calle real santa barbara ca 93105


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

G2G_Al said:


> TTT we got our rooms looking forward to a goodtime!


:h5:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*TTMFT*:biggrin:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:sprint:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Pescos Inc. said:


> IF Jose Barba is going it will definitely be a badass show.



Thank you! Been here since yesterday!
It's absolutely beutifull!! 
Perfect weather! Great town, and a great club hosting a great show!
It's going down is SB!!!!
Don't be left out!!!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5: Thank you Jose !!!


Barba said:


> Thank you! Been here since yesterday!
> It's absolutely beutifull!!
> Perfect weather! Great town, and a great club hosting a great show!
> It's going down is SB!!!!
> Don't be left out!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

Barba said:


> Thank you! Been here since yesterday!
> It's absolutely beutifull!!
> Perfect weather! Great town, and a great club hosting a great show!
> It's going down is SB!!!!
> Don't be left out!!!


barba buying everyone breakfast


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Seeing cars already here!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Seeing cars already here!


ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Bird said:


> ttt


----------



## 88 Spokes (Jun 25, 2012)

Lifestyle will be in the house for the good show


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Barba said:


> Thank you! Been here since yesterday!
> It's absolutely beutifull!!
> Perfect weather! Great town, and a great club hosting a great show!
> It's going down is SB!!!!
> Don't be left out!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Saco motors $ 90 bucks (818) 772-6623 custom motoring facebook instagram :thumbsup: vias ,master card, discover paypal [email protected]


 bump


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Earl Warren Showgrounds in Santa Barbara, you can google the address.
> Take 101N exit Las Positas And the exit will lead you right in to the parking lot.





El Socio 8005 said:


> 3400 calle real santa barbara ca 93105


thanks y'all :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

looking forward to this show, coming from fresno......


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

HardtoPlease65 said:


> looking forward to this show, coming from fresno......


 thanx bro have a safe drive


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Backbumper its your time to shine!!!!!:machinegun:1st place in az. mite as well runn it back n SB....lol


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

Orale.... TtT!!!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

strictly ricc said:


> Backbumper its your time to shine!!!!!:machinegun:1st place in az. mite as well runn it back n SB....lol


:rofl: word on the street he already got the money. :rimshot:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

ROBLEDO said:


> :rofl: word on the street he already got the money. :rimshot:


 here we go hno::run:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT.. about hit the road... see everyone tonite.


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*On the way*:nicoderm:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

El Socio 8005 said:


> here we go hno::run:


 jus adding a lil humor.


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

INTRUDERS PHX AZ IN THE HOUSE


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

ROBLEDO said:


> jus adding a lil humor.


hell hea homie lol


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

We got here safe , I brought the jefetos with me. looks like my pops found his lost son .lol thanks nite life for showing us love. 209 Legend 
IMPERIALS C.C


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

the209legend said:


> We got here safe , I brought the jefetos with me. looks like my pops found his lost son .lol thanks nite life for showing us love. 209 Legend
> IMPERIALS C.C


the guy is too much bro lol thanx for the support


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I need pics


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Majestics hp in the house


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

At the show rightnow and like always it's off hook .. Nite life puts on a good show .. Aztec Image C.C in the house ..


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks nite life for a great show. All was going great till we couldnt throw up our ride on the trailer cuz some1 thought it woulb be cool to jack our ramps of the trailer. Wat kinda dirty shit is that? To steal our ramps.


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

805AFFILIATED said:


> Thanks nite life for a great show. All was going great till we couldnt throw up our ride on the trailer cuz some1 thought it woulb be cool to jack our ramps of the trailer. Wat kinda dirty shit is that? To steal our ramps.


Yuuup. Thanx a lot assholes. Punkass chavalas. Putos are lucky. I didn't catch em. EAT SHIT PUTOS!!! Aside from that. ITS STILL AND WILL ALWAYS BE A BAD ASS SHOW


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

drasticbean said:


> I need pics


x1000


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Post them pics.


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

Latin Empire Car Club Central Coast had a good time


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

KURSED1 said:


> Yuuup. Thanx a lot assholes. Punkass chavalas. Putos are lucky. I didn't catch em. EAT SHIT PUTOS!!! Aside from that. ITS STILL AND WILL ALWAYS BE A BAD ASS SHOW


sorry to hear about ur ramps homie karma is a bitch thanx for coming down


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just made it home.. had a great time.. Much respect


----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Nite Life for putting on a great show! My family and I had a good time. You guys did an excellent job! Hope to be there next year! I'll post some pics later. M


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

Great show nite life had a great time . Looks like my elc brake control went out so were stuck her till tomorrow. Johm if you want I could have left pops here with you for a week ... don't want you thinking that I don't want to share his old ass.lol


----------



## uce64 (Jan 5, 2009)

Want to thank NIGHT LIFE members for putting on a great show. Gracias see you next year homies.TTT.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

PICS? :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

uce64 said:


> Want to thank NIGHT LIFE members for putting on a great show. Gracias see you next year homies.TTT.


x64


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What a great show! Thank you Nite Life!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

We would like to thank all the car clubs solo riders vendors for supporting us and helping us put on a great show hope everyone got home safe and we will see u next year! ,NITE LIFE SANTA BARABARA


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

We will post pics up this week here and on facebook under the car club page and also on instagram #Shownstyle2013


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

First Things first!! The whole Nite Life family sincerely!!Would like to Thank every one,
Car Clubs, Solo-Riders, Hoppers, Vendors, Spectators, sponsors and Judges but most of to all the families and 
friends that supported the participants of our 21[SUP]st[/SUP] annual show-n-style Car Show to make our car show 
what it is today. With out all of you we would have not been able to pull it off. 
Once again from Nite Life Car Club of Santa Barbara we would like to say THANK YOU!!!:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

Gabino Barrera said:


> First Things first!! The whole Nite Life family sincerely!!Would like to Thank every one,
> Car Clubs, Solo-Riders, Hoppers, Vendors, Spectators, sponsors and Judges but most of to all the families and
> friends that supported the participants of our 21[SUP]st[/SUP] annual show-n-style Car Show to make our car show
> what it is today. With out all of you we would have not been able to pull it off.
> Once again from Nite Life Car Club of Santa Barbara we would like to say THANK YOU!!!:worship::worship::worship:[/QUOTE. This was a bad ass show a lot of heavy hitters car were at this show.Premier car club would like to thank the hole Night Life family for having us.As always we had a good time up there.These guys throw 1Bad Ass show thanks for having us What Up guys can't wait till next year .


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Gabino Barrera said:


> First Things first!! The whole Nite Life family sincerely!!Would like to Thank every one,
> Car Clubs, Solo-Riders, Hoppers, Vendors, Spectators, sponsors and Judges but most of to all the families and
> friends that supported the participants of our 21[SUP]st[/SUP] annual show-n-style Car Show to make our car show
> what it is today. With out all of you we would have not been able to pull it off.
> Once again from Nite Life Car Club of Santa Barbara we would like to say THANK YOU!!!:worship::worship::worship:


Congrats Nite Life on another successfull show!! This one ranks up at the top of your list of shows!! Alot of quality cars!! Just went thru the books and you guys were just under 400 entries!!!


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Nite Life for another badass show .. PLEBEZ CC had a great time see u guys next year!!


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

Gabino Barrera said:


> First Things first!! The whole Nite Life family sincerely!!Would like to Thank every one,
> Car Clubs, Solo-Riders, Hoppers, Vendors, Spectators, sponsors and Judges but most of to all the families and
> friends that supported the participants of our 21[SUP]st[/SUP] annual show-n-style Car Show to make our car show
> what it is today. With out all of you we would have not been able to pull it off.
> Once again from Nite Life Car Club of Santa Barbara we would like to say THANK YOU!!!:worship::worship::worship:


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Chiques-OG (Aug 17, 2006)

As always Cruisers C.C. had a great time. Thanks Nite Life for the continued hospitality it was great to see old friends and make new ones.:thumbsup:


El Socio 8005 said:


> We would like to thank all the car clubs solo riders vendors for supporting us and helping us put on a great show hope everyone got home safe and we will see u next year! ,NITE LIFE SANTA BARABARA


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

pic or it didnt happen;;;da hop fools


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5::h5:


az63 said:


> INTRUDERS PHX AZ IN THE HOUSE





the209legend said:


> We got here safe , I brought the jefetos with me. looks like my pops found his lost son .lol thanks nite life for showing us love. 209 Legend
> IMPERIALS C.C





Chucky-LL said:


> Majestics hp in the house





aztec1 said:


> At the show rightnow and like always it's off hook .. Nite life puts on a good show .. Aztec Image C.C in the house ..





KURSED1 said:


> Yuuup. Thanx a lot assholes. Punkass chavalas. Putos are lucky. I didn't catch em. EAT SHIT PUTOS!!! Aside from that. ITS STILL AND WILL ALWAYS BE A BAD ASS SHOW





LOCO-LOUIE said:


> x1000





1SEXY80 said:


> Post them pics.





jrrl said:


> Latin Empire Car Club Central Coast had a good time





ray-13 said:


> Just made it home.. had a great time.. Much respect





6DEUCE6 said:


> Thanks Nite Life for putting on a great show! My family and I had a good time. You guys did an excellent job! Hope to be there next year! I'll post some pics later. M





the209legend said:


> Great show nite life had a great time . Looks like my elc brake control went out so were stuck her till tomorrow. Johm if you want I could have left pops here with you for a week ... don't want you thinking that I don't want to share his old ass.lol





uce64 said:


> Want to thank NIGHT LIFE members for putting on a great show. Gracias see you next year homies.TTT.





Rag Ryda said:


> x64





G2G_Al said:


> What a great show! Thank you Nite Life!





chosen one said:


> Gabino Barrera said:
> 
> 
> > First Things first!! The whole Nite Life family sincerely!!Would like to Thank every one,
> ...


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

MY HOMIE FROM REALITY CC COUGHT SLIPPING!......HAHAHA


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


>


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks NITELIFE.... Can't wait till next year...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

*LO LOW'S C.C. AT SANTA BARBARA SHOW 2013
























































*


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

85CandyCutyy said:


> Thanks NITELIFE.... Can't wait till next year...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup: thanks nite life , had a great time and a lot of badass cars too


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Smokes999 said:


> View attachment 654180
> View attachment 654181
> View attachment 654187
> View attachment 654188
> ...





85CandyCutyy said:


> Thanks NITELIFE.... Can't wait till next year...:thumbsup::thumbsup:





LoOpY said:


> *LO LOW'S C.C. AT SANTA BARBARA SHOW 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tone loc said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: thanks nite life , had a great time and a lot of badass cars too





OG53 said:


>


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*LA GENTE had a blast,we got there late but we made it*:thumbsup:


----------



## mrJunebug1962 (Oct 19, 2010)

Delegation Los Angeles had a good time at the NiteLife Show thanks to all the NiteLife crew for the great hospitality.. :h5:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/?styleid=-1


----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ontario classics would like to thank all of the NITE LIFE CC FAMILY for putting on such a great show. This was our first time out to SB to show and it was well worth the drive. Great hospitality by the Nite life crew. Definitely coming back next year.


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Ontario classics would like to thank all of the NITE LIFE CC FAMILY for putting on such a great show. This was our first time out to SB to show and it was well worth the drive. Great hospitality by the Nite life crew. Definitely coming back next year.


glad u guys had a goodtime thanx for coming out see u next year!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


DIPN714 said:


>


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


>


LatinWorld in the house


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Who took best of show?


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

The homie george 1965 impala cruel intentions


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice pics keep them coming !!:thumbsup:TTT805


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

El Socio 8005 said:


> The homie george 1965 impala cruel intentions
> View attachment 655378
> View attachment 655379


As I predicted


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

IT WAS A BAD ASS SHOW AGAIN THIS YEAR , WE HAD A GOOD TIME , LOTS OF BAD RIDES & CAR CLUBS , WILL BE THERE AGAIN TO SUPPORT NEXT YEAR , THANKS NITELIFE CC.:thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

CPT BOY said:


> View attachment 655603


 Q-Vole George! Congrats on your win


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Q-Vole George! Congrats on your win


:h5:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


chrysler300 said:


> LatinWorld in the house





INKEDUP said:


> Who took best of show?





67imp said:


> Nice pics keep them coming !!:thumbsup:TTT805





cybercholo said:


> As I predicted





japos 84 said:


> IT WAS A BAD ASS SHOW AGAIN THIS YEAR , WE HAD A GOOD TIME , LOTS OF BAD RIDES & CAR CLUBS , WILL BE THERE AGAIN TO SUPPORT NEXT YEAR , THANKS NITELIFE CC.:thumbsup:





CPT BOY said:


> View attachment 655603





LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Q-Vole George! Congrats on your win





CPT BOY said:


> :h5:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

ONCE AGAIN KNOCKED IT OUT OF THE PARK!!! I CAN NOT SAY ENOUGH OF THE SHOW THE TOWN AND OF COURS NITE LIFE!!
IT GETS BETTER EVERY YEAR! TO ALL THE NITE LIFE FAMILY...THANK YOU!! WHAT A CLASS ACT! I BELIEVE THE BIG PROMOTERS 
FROM OTHER SHOWS LIKE (LRM) SHOULD BRING THERE PENCILS AND PAPER BECAUSE YOU WILL GET SCHOOLED ON 
HOW TO TAKE CARE OF THE GENTE > JUANITO AND DANNY THANK YOU FOR MAKING IT HAPPEN FOR THE WHOLE LOWRIDING
COMMUNITY!! 
YOUR FRIEND, JOSE BARBA


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)

ANY PICS ON THAT T-BIRD???



OG53 said:


>


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Barba said:


> ONCE AGAIN KNOCKED IT OUT OF THE PARK!!! I CAN NOT SAY ENOUGH OF THE SHOW THE TOWN AND OF COURS NITE LIFE!!
> IT GETS BETTER EVERY YEAR! TO ALL THE NITE LIFE FAMILY...THANK YOU!! WHAT A CLASS ACT! I BELIEVE THE BIG PROMOTERS
> FROM OTHER SHOWS LIKE (LRM) SHOULD BRING THERE PENCILS AND PAPER BECAUSE YOU WILL GET SCHOOLED ON
> HOW TO TAKE CARE OF THE GENTE > JUANITO AND DANNY THANK YOU FOR MAKING IT HAPPEN FOR THE WHOLE LOWRIDING
> ...


thanx alot jose see u guys next year!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

Gabino Barrera said:


> First Things first!! The whole Nite Life family sincerely!!Would like to Thank every one,
> Car Clubs, Solo-Riders, Hoppers, Vendors, Spectators, sponsors and Judges but most of to all the families and
> friends that supported the participants of our 21[SUP]st[/SUP] annual show-n-style Car Show to make our car show
> what it is today. With out all of you we would have not been able to pull it off.
> Once again from Nite Life Car Club of Santa Barbara we would like to say THANK YOU!!!:worship::worship::worship:



great show ! see you next year


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

My Cousins ninga :ninja:cam pics !!!


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Amethyst* on display


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

STYLECC61 said:


> *Amethyst* on display


:thumbsup:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 656012
> 
> View attachment 656017
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 656032
> 
> View attachment 656034
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

THE HOMIE TOKER DROVE MY CAR OUT THERE..


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)

NICE T-BIRD!!!




66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 656032
> 
> View attachment 656034
> 
> ...


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

Barba said:


> ONCE AGAIN KNOCKED IT OUT OF THE PARK!!! I CAN NOT SAY ENOUGH OF THE SHOW THE TOWN AND OF COURS NITE LIFE!!
> IT GETS BETTER EVERY YEAR! TO ALL THE NITE LIFE FAMILY...THANK YOU!! WHAT A CLASS ACT! I BELIEVE THE BIG PROMOTERS
> FROM OTHER SHOWS LIKE (LRM) SHOULD BRING THERE PENCILS AND PAPER BECAUSE YOU WILL GET SCHOOLED ON
> HOW TO TAKE CARE OF THE GENTE > JUANITO AND DANNY THANK YOU FOR MAKING IT HAPPEN FOR THE WHOLE LOWRIDING
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> THE HOMIE TOKER DROVE MY CAR OUT THERE..


*YOUR CAR LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE HOMIE:thumbsup:*


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *YOUR CAR LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE HOMIE:thumbsup:*


gracias


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> gracias


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

Anymore pics of the 67 from Aztec Image? Nice ride!


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

CPT BOY said:


> View attachment 655603


Clean 65 rag!!!


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

STYLECC61 said:


> *Amethyst* on display


:thumbsup:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 657368
> 
> View attachment 657369
> 
> ...


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 657368
> 
> View attachment 657369
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 657368
> 
> View attachment 657369
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)

If you havent already, please check out our club page on facebook and "like" it. We do this all for the love of the lowriding game. Thanks for your suport!


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 657368
> 
> View attachment 657369
> 
> ...


That's right Aztec Image cc reppin


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

76 Glass said:


> That's right Aztec Image cc reppin


* are you guys the same Aztec image from Hollywood???:dunno:*


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

HOPE FULLY DEBUT IT AT MY FAVORITE SHOW......:h5:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

]


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

LoOpY said:


> * are you guys the same Aztec image from Hollywood???:dunno:*


NO!! Spensa so late but NO we are only 1 chapter in Bakersfield.


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

:thumbsup:ttt...


----------



## BABYLINC (Sep 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*...CARNALES UNIDOS... 
*__SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW OCTOBER 19TH 2014



_​


----------

